

NHTSA Moves Forward with Vehicle-to-Vehicle Comm. for Light Vehicles - siavosh
http://www.nhtsa.gov/About+NHTSA/Press+Releases/2014/USDOT+to+Move+Forward+with+Vehicle-to-Vehicle+Communication+Technology+for+Light+Vehicles

======
sbierwagen

      V2V technology does not involve exchanging or recording 
      personal information or tracking vehicle movements. The 
      information sent between vehicles does not identify those 
      vehicles, but merely contains basic safety data.
    

Ha ha, bullshit. How would you even design a wireless network without
MAC/IMEI-like addresses?

